# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Camera Mount for Rifle Scope

## KiwiinSeattle

I just ordered a couple of these mounts from China - via eBay



Camera Clamp Roll Bar Seat Post Tilt Mount 4 Flip HD Kodac Drift GoPro Contour | eBay

Not sure how they will hold up to recoil with a small point and shoot digital camera but will do some testing and report back.

My Panasonic Lumix has a 20x optical lens so I am confident that it will pick up on a deer at 100 - 200m.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Some tech specs:

The camera mount thread is a standard 1/4-20

Specification:
Minimum opening diameter: 0.39inch/1 cm
Maximum opening diameter: 1.59inch/4 cm
Color: Black
Material: Plastic( Screw is metal)
Weight:4.97oz/141g
Size:2.24 x 3.15 x 0.79inch/5.7 x 8 x 2cm (When the clip close up L x W x H)

----------


## Twoshotkill

Let us know how it goes when you get it. and some pics would be good too.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

The camera-scope mount arrived today - 12 days after order - China to Seattle. I ordered 3 of the same and the US Postal delivery person left a small box at the door.

In theory these should work. The design looks sound to me, a non engineer type, and the finish is very clean - as pictured.

I am of two minds as to test the theory at the local range because I don't have a supressor here and the recoil might be too much. Will definately bring this kit to NZ in a few weeks and post an update.

Weight:
Clamp - 105g
Clamp plus Camera - 308g

here are some photos

----------


## Looseunit

Sweet , Mine should be here soon too , Can you rotate it enough to mount the camera to the side?

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I have not tried to rotate everything so the camera is off to the side but there is plenty of adjustment / pivot points on the mount to do just that.

If you receive the same quality product as I did, I think you will be pleased with the mount.

Now the real challenge is to go out and find something to shoot that is worth putting on video - and post it on the NZHS Forum !

I am still debating as to a test at the range on a non suppressed rifle. The photos I posted were taken in my office at home - Sako A7 in .270 WIN - pimped out with fluted barrel and bolt, McMillan Sako Varmint stock, Minox 4-10 x 50 scope mounted with Warne Maxima rings.

----------

